# Programa para identificar el valor de capacitores ceramicos



## Guest (Abr 9, 2008)

Programa para identificar capacitores de ceramica con solo colocar el numero indicado en en su cuerpo.


----------



## g.corallo (Jul 28, 2009)

yo uso el mismo programa 

saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 28, 2009)

yo ultilizo siempre ese progama!
ta muy bueno!


----------



## electroandres (Jul 28, 2009)

Yo lo usaba a ese programa, hasta que me tuve que estudiar para una evaluacion el tema de lectura de capacitores, resistencias e inductores. Ahora me salen al toque


----------



## LeonKennedy (Jul 21, 2010)

muy bueno el programa, me olvidare de los calculos a mano, gracias


----------



## Chipchip (Dic 11, 2010)

yo tengo unos cuantos programas para resistencias condensadores, calculo de 555, de amplificadores de varios tipos etc. Todos instalados en el ipod touch  y los llevo siempre encima


----------



## sergio barasz (Dic 11, 2010)

ta bueno el programita.. siempre lo uso. 
Chipchip podrias postear esos programitas aca en el foro ?


----------



## Chipchip (Dic 11, 2010)

Pues resistorcc que vale 0,79 la version completa, y sensortoolkit que es gratuito. Si compras la version completa de resistorcc te dice si la resistencia que introduzca existe en el mercado y ademas puedes poner resistencias de 5 colores. El otro programa trae los calculos con 555, calculos de amplificadores operacionales varios, calculo de ley de ohm, circuitos, colores de condensadores y mas cosas. A y una base de datos de sensores que esta en construccion.


----------

